
Manuals and guides for startups - mooreds
https://twitter.com/lpolovets/status/1233569586332618752
======
soneca
For those like me that prefer the original Twitter interface:
[https://twitter.com/lpolovets/status/1233569586332618752?s=1...](https://twitter.com/lpolovets/status/1233569586332618752?s=19)

This threadreaderapp inserts a lot of ads making it harder to identify the
content of the tweets

~~~
lpolovets
There are also lots of additional references in the comments on Twitter. E.g.:

\-
[https://www.venturekit.com/pitchdeck/](https://www.venturekit.com/pitchdeck/)
(pitch deck guide)

\- [https://www.pillar.vc/founders-guide/guides/full-
guide/](https://www.pillar.vc/founders-guide/guides/full-guide/) (another
guide to raising a Series A)

\- [https://www.fellow.app/blog/2019/one-on-one-meeting-
definiti...](https://www.fellow.app/blog/2019/one-on-one-meeting-definitive-
guide/) (another guide to 1:1s)

------
anonsivalley652
All the advice, mentors, manuals, classes, meetups and lunches in the world
can't replace doing. If a manual can help guide people who don't know where to
begin, more power to them. Near the beginning or whenever moving, zillions of
random tasks will be the most frequent critical path roadblocks. If there were
a collection of best practices, best vendors and ways to save money smartly,
that would be almost universally useful.

------
Swizec
You know what magics away a lot of problems? Being profitable.

